# Farmall 560 reverse directional?



## inc4chris (Sep 2, 2011)

Recently bought a Farmall 560/gas tractor. I love it. However after driving it a few times. I noticed on the top of the transmission a cover plate that looked damaged. The cover plate is about 4"x10" in size. It is located in the area or housing behind the clutch in tranmission case. 

I believe it may be called a reverse direction assembly. I removed the cover and found beaten up levers under the shaft laying there. They look like clutch adjustment levers. I purchased a manual but it gave no images to help define the part name or its use. 

I assume they will be need to be replaced. Any thought to what they are called or a part muber, thier purpose and where to find them? Second question, which I can guess the answer, "would I have to split it to access and repair it"?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is it the cover #6 in this diagram?











Or is it the cover #16 in this one?


----------

